# في داخلي شيطان



## راجعلك يا يسوع (13 أغسطس 2011)

سلام و نعمة...
يا شباب.. الآن أنا أدركت بأن في داخلي شيطان ( أو عدة شياطين الله أعلم )... ولكن أريد رجاء منكم أن تقولوا لي كيف أخرج هذا الشيطان *دون* أن أذهب للكاهن ؟
إن جاوبتموني على هذا السؤال بطريقة صحيحة فسف تنحل كل مشاكلي وأعود إلى ربي طفلا طاهرا بريئا من مدنسات هذا العالم .. وأنا عارف بأنكم كلكم تتمنون لي ذلك لذلك من فضلكم إخوتي أجيبوني ...
تحياتي ..


----------



## عاطف ياهو (13 أغسطس 2011)

_الصلاه اخى هى مفتاح لكل المشاكل صلى لربنا و هو   يستجيب
__ربنا يحفظ  فى ا سمه القدوس_


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (13 أغسطس 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> _الصلاه اخى هى مفتاح لكل المشاكل صلى لربنا و هو يستجيب_
> _ربنا يحفظ فى ا سمه القدوس_


*يا أخ ( عاطف ) صدق كتير صليت وما مشي الحال ...!!*


----------



## عاطف ياهو (13 أغسطس 2011)

_انت بتحب المسيح صح؟؟؟؟؟ قولو يارب انقذ نى .... بس ايه الى عرفك انك جواك شيطان !!!!!_


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (13 أغسطس 2011)

يا أخ ( عاطف ) .. من فضلك اقرأ موضوع ( الأفكار الشنيعة ) في هذا القسم لكي تعرف كيف عرفت أنا أنه بداخلي يوجد شيطان


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (13 أغسطس 2011)

طب أخ ( عاطف ) ما في حل غير الصلاة والدعاء ؟؟ لأنو صدقني لم تنفع أبدا أبدا أبدا ...
ومن شدة العذاب الذي أتعذبه أنا الآن ... أفكر بأن أصبح مسلما لكي أرتاح من هذا العذاب و أعيش بسلام ... فهل تصدق ما مدى شدة عذابي مع الشياطين المجدفة ؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 أغسطس 2011)

هذه الشياطين لا تخرج الا بالصلاة والصوم!

نصيحتي لك اخي العزيز - ابتعد عن المنتدى لفترة - وركز في صلاتك وصومك - خصص 3 ايام صوم انقطع فيها عن الاكل الى العصر ، واستمر في الصلاة. لا اعرف ما هي ضروفك لكن برأيي الافكار المتشابكة والاسئلة المتكررة لن تفيدك ، أستقر روحياً بعد ذلك عد الينا سالما معافى ان كنت بحق تود معرفة الرب - المنتدى يحاول مساعدتك لكن بعد ان تكون مستعداً لقبول جميع الافكار المطروحة هنا دون تشكيك في ايمانك لان الذي يكون راسخاً عالايمان يكون كبيت مبني على الصخر وليس على الرمال.

تقبل احترامي


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (13 أغسطس 2011)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> هذه الشياطين لا تخرج الا بالصلاة والصوم!
> 
> نصيحتي لك اخي العزيز - ابتعد عن المنتدى لفترة - وركز في صلاتك وصومك - خصص 3 ايام صوم انقطع فيها عن الاكل الى العصر ، واستمر في الصلاة. لا اعرف ما هي ضروفك لكن برأيي الافكار المتشابكة والاسئلة المتكررة لن تفيدك ، أستقر روحياً بعد ذلك عد الينا سالما معافى ان كنت بحق تود معرفة الرب - المنتدى يحاول مساعدتك لكن بعد ان تكون مستعداً لقبول جميع الافكار المطروحة هنا دون تشكيك في ايمانك لان الذي يكون راسخاً عالايمان يكون كبيت مبني على الصخر وليس على الرمال.
> 
> تقبل احترامي


 شكرا أخي .. سوف أعمل بنصيحتك .. وإن تعافيت من الشياطين ..فلن أنسى لك هذا المعروف أبدا و ما رح أنسى الحلوان ولا يهمك


----------



## ^_^mirna (13 أغسطس 2011)

ربنا معاااااااااك يارب
ويطهر فكرك وقلبك​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (13 أغسطس 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ربنا معاااااااااك يارب​
> 
> ويطهر فكرك وقلبك​


 الله يسلمك ...شكرا لصلاتك أخت ميرنا


----------



## فادي الكلداني (13 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> شكرا أخي .. سوف أعمل بنصيحتك .. وإن تعافيت من الشياطين ..فلن أنسى لك هذا المعروف أبدا و ما رح أنسى الحلوان ولا يهمك


 

حلواني هو ان تكون متأكدا من ايمانك ولا يزعزعك فكر الشيطان فالشيطان عبارة عن افكار واوهام ولا وجود له بين ابناء الرب ، كن واثقاً فنحن قد هزمنا الشيطان منذ وقت طويل والباقي هو صراعك الداخلي ونقطت تحولك المفصلية.


----------



## Critic (13 أغسطس 2011)

احترس فقط تكون تخيلات او مجرد حالة نفسية و لا شياطين داخلك و لا يحزنون
كم من اشخاص تعذبوا من اجل اوهام


----------



## Desert Rose (13 أغسطس 2011)

*شيطان ايه يا اخى العزيز ؟ من قال لك هذا الكلام ؟ ومن اين اتيت بهذا التأكيد؟
افكار التجاديف والافكار النجسة حروب شيطانية تأتى حتى لاعظم القديسين 
لكن هذا لايعنى ان الشيطان بداخلك او يسكنك انما يحاربك كما يحارب جميع ابناء الرب يسوع له كل المجد 
اتمسك بالرب واطرد هذ الافكار لان الشيطان عايز يشلك ويشل تفكيرك وحركتك وايمانك فلا تسمح له بل كما يقول الكتاب قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم 
*


----------



## zezza (13 أغسطس 2011)

*اسمحلى اقول لحضرتك انك مستعجل اوى 
انا متابعة موضوعك و عارفة 
الفكر الشرير اللى فضل ملازمك سنين استحالة تتغلب عليه فى يوم و ليلة

لازم عدو الخير يحاربك من النقطة دى
بعدين الصديق يسقط سبع مرات و يقوم ... ليه شاكك فى  قدرة الهك 
انت بس ادى فرصة لعمل الروح القدس

قريت فى بستان الرهبان ان كان فى راهب حاربه الشيطان بالافكار الشريرة و كل ما يعترف بيها يرجع تانى يتحارب بصورة ابشع لسنين
الراهب راح لشيخ روحانى فى البرية كان مشهودله بالروحانية العالية و قدمله ثوب الرهبنة و قاله خلاص الفكر اتملك منى و الصور بقت فى وشى ليل و نار 
ابونا الشيخ سمع كلامه بس قاله عشان خاطرى استحمل كام يوم و اداله تداريب روحية تانى 

فضل عدو الخير يحارب الراهب برضه و يحارب صلوات ابونا لحد ما انتصر عليه 
ورجع الراهب لبس لبس رهبنته بعد ما قرر ينزل للعالم ..بعديها الراهب اصبح من قديسيين البرية 

ما تخليش الفكر مهما كانت بشاعته يبعدك عن ربنا ...الموضوع هياخد وقت طويل 
و دى نقطة ضعفك و الشيطان عرفها فلازم يحاربك بيها 
اصبــــــــر 

سامحنى طولت بس موضوعك فكرنى بالقصة *


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> طب أخ ( عاطف ) ما في حل غير الصلاة والدعاء ؟؟ لأنو صدقني لم تنفع أبدا أبدا أبدا ...
> ومن شدة العذاب الذي أتعذبه أنا الآن ... أفكر بأن أصبح مسلما لكي أرتاح من هذا العذاب و أعيش بسلام ... فهل تصدق ما مدى شدة عذابي مع الشياطين المجدفة ؟


*
هذا كلام غريب جداً

فهل تهرب من حروب الشيطان ، إلى أحضان الشيطان !!!!!!!!!!!!

كلام غريب ومش مفهوم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## مريم70 (13 أغسطس 2011)

انا لنفسي افهمه ليه الشياطين بتترك واحد زي مهند او وحدة زي نانسي عجرم او سيبل كان وتروح للغلابة ليه وتترك الشيراتون وجزر هواي وحدائق اوربا و شقراواتها وتروح للخرابات ليه هي ملهاش عقول ولا ايه نفسي افهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (13 أغسطس 2011)

مريم70 قال:


> انا لنفسي افهمه ليه الشياطين بتترك واحد زي مهند او وحدة زي نانسي عجرم او سيبل كان وتروح للغلابة ليه وتترك الشيراتون وجزر هواي وحدائق اوربا و شقراواتها وتروح للخرابات ليه هي ملهاش عقول ولا ايه نفسي افهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



أولاً : هؤلاء الذين يدعون بأن فيهم شياطين ، هم غير مؤهلين للحكم بذلك ، وينساقون لأى أفكار ، وقد تكون مجرد أوهام ، أو يكون من ورائها غرض ، لأنهم إثنان ضربا على نفس النغمة فى نفس الوقت ، وكلامهما يتضارب مع بعضه ، فالله أعلم بما فيهما

ثانياً : ومن قال أن الشياطين تترك الذين لهم صورة العظمة والفخامة والأبهة والشهرة !!!!!!!!!

فهل تنخدعين بهذا المظاهر الكاذبة ، وأنتِ أستاذة الفلسفة كما تقولين !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (14 أغسطس 2011)

يعني إذا بقيت صابرا على هذه الأفكار ... دون أن أتجاوب معها ستزول نهائيا وسأنساها نهائيا ؟
و إن كان الجواب نعم ,, فكم تقريبا المدة المطلوبة لحتى تزول ؟​


----------



## Critic (14 أغسطس 2011)

*يا اخى العزيز عليك ان تدرك ماذا تواجه بالظبط*


*فَإِنَّ مُصَارَعَتَنَا لَيْسَتْ مَعَ دَمٍ وَلَحْمٍ، بَلْ مَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ، مَعَ السَّلاَطِينِ، مَعَ وُلاَةِ الْعَالَمِ عَلَى ظُلْمَةِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ، مَعَ أَجْنَادِ الشَّرِّ الرُّوحِيَّةِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ. (افسس 6 :12)*



*الشيطان لن يتوقف ابدا عن محاربة اولاد الله و طرح افكاره الشريرة فلا تسأل متى ستزول الحروب فهذا لن يحدث حتى النفس الاخير*
*اما انت فلديك اسلحة روحية لتحاربه و تسحقه بنعمة المسيح :*


*وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ نَهَارٍ، فَلْنَصْحُ لاَبِسِينَ دِرْعَ الإِيمَانِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ، وَخُوذَةً هِيَ رَجَاءُ الْخَلاَصِ. (تس 5 :8)*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (14 أغسطس 2011)

Critic قال:


> *يا اخى العزيز عليك ان تدرك ماذا تواجه بالظبط*
> 
> 
> *فَإِنَّ مُصَارَعَتَنَا لَيْسَتْ مَعَ دَمٍ وَلَحْمٍ، بَلْ مَعَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ، مَعَ السَّلاَطِينِ، مَعَ وُلاَةِ الْعَالَمِ عَلَى ظُلْمَةِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ، مَعَ أَجْنَادِ الشَّرِّ الرُّوحِيَّةِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ. (افسس 6 :12)*
> ...


 اعذرني أخي لكنك لم تدرك ما هي مشكلتي بالضبط ؟ فإنني الآن لست ولدا من أولاد الله... بل إني أحاول أن أكون ذلك ولكني لا أستطيع لأني لست أنا الذي أتحكم بنفسي بل هو الشيطان المتحكم .. إلى أن هدم شخصيتي .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (14 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> يعني إذا بقيت صابرا على هذه الأفكار ... دون أن أتجاوب معها ستزول نهائيا وسأنساها نهائيا ؟
> و إن كان الجواب نعم ,, فكم تقريبا المدة المطلوبة لحتى تزول ؟​



بحسب أمانتك وجهادك وصدقك مع نفسك وشدة تمسكك بربنا لكى يقدم لك المعونة

فليس كل من يقول : يارب توب علىَّ ، هو تائب حقيقة 

++ وأذكر قصة القديس الأنبا إبرآم أسقف الفيوم السابق

فقد حاربه الشيطان بشهوة أن يأكل حمام مشوى فى أثناء الصيام . فماذا فعل

أحضر حمام مشوى

وتركه عدة أيام على الشباك ، حتى تعفن ، وفاحت رائحته النتنة جداً ، ثم قال لنفسه : كلى يانفسى من الحمام الذى طلبتيه ، بشدة وقوة وشجاعة روح

فهل تظن أن الشيطان سيفلح مع إنسان ثابت على مبدأه مثل هذا !!!!!!!!!

العيب ليس فى إستجابة الله لنا ، بل فى إخلاصنا نحن فى طلبنا

فأنت تشتكى من معثرات النظر ، فهل تقبل التخلص من النظر كلية ، لكى تخلص روحك

أقول لهذا ليس بفكر مُبالغ يطلب منك ذلك فعلياً ، بل كإختبار من نفسك لنفسك لكى تعرف حقيقة مشاعرك

فالغناوى سهلة ، ولكن ما فى القلب تكشفه التجارب


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (14 أغسطس 2011)

يعني مثالا على كل كلامك : هل تريدني أن أقطع الإنترنت نهائيا ؟ إن كان ذلك الحل فليفنى الإنترنت والكمبيوتر أيضا .


----------



## Soldier Crist (14 أغسطس 2011)

حلك هو تكريس قلبك لقلب مريم الطاهر الذي بلا دنس فهو يسحق رأس الحية
 يوميا , أتل الصلاة التالية : 
*[FONT=&quot] *[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]يا مريم، يا بتولاً قادرة و أمّ الرحمة، يا ملكة السماء و ملجأ الخطأة، إننا نكرّس أنفسنا لقلبك الطاهر.*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]نكرّس لك ذواتنا بكليتها، كلّ حياتنا، كلّ ما نملك، كلّ ما نحب، كلّ ما نحن عليه.*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]لك نقدّم أجسادنا، قلوبنا، نفوسنا. لك نقدّم بيوتنا، عائلاتنا، و بلادنا. نحن نرغب بأن يكون كلّ ما فينا و حولنا لك و ينال معونة بركتك الأمومية، و أن يكون فعل التكريس هذا مثمراً و دائماً حقا.*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]إننا نجدد اليوم عند قدميك مواعيد معموديتنا و مناولتنا الأولى و*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]نتعهد بأن نعلن بشجاعة و في كلّ حين حقائق إيماننا المقدّس*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]و نحيا كمسيحيين صالحين خاضعين لجميع توجيهات الأب الأقدس و الأساقفة الذين هم على صلة به،*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]و نتعهّد بأن نحفظ وصايا الله و خصوصاً حفظ يوم الربّ، كما نتعهّد بأن نمارس جميع فروض و طقوس ديننا المسيحي المعزّية،*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]و فوق كلّ شيء، القربان الأقدس، كجزء هام في حياتنا، على قدر استطاعتنا.*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]و أخيرا**[FONT=&quot]، نعدك يا أمّ الله المجيدة، و أمّ البشر المُحبة،[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]بأن نكرّس ذواتنا و بكل إخلاص لنشر التكريس لقلبك الطاهر،*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]حتى نعجّل و نؤكد، من خلال الدور الملوكي لقلبك الطاهر،*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مجيء ملكوت قلب ابنك الأقدس، في قلوبنا، و قلوب كلّ البشر،*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]في بلادنا، و في العالم أجمع، كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض.*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot] *[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]آمين*[/FONT]​
​و إذا صليت الوردية بأسرارها الخمس عشر تحصل على الوعود التالية التي هي من السيدة العذراء :​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]        الأوّل:**[FONT=&quot] من يخدمني بثبات ويتلو لي الورديّة ينال نعمًا خاصّة.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        الثاني:**[FONT=&quot] من يتلو ورديّتي بخشوع أَعِدُهُ بحمايتي الخاصّة وبنعم جمّة سنيّة.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        **[FONT=&quot]الثالث:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] تكون الورديّة سلاحًا قويًّا لمقاومة قوات الجحيم، وإبادة الرذائل وملاشاة الهرطقات.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        الرابع:**[FONT=&quot] إنّ الورديّة تجعل الفضائل مزدهرة، وتُسهِّل قضاء الأعمال المبرورة، وتنال النفوس بوساطتها مراحم الله الغريزة، وتجذب قلوب البشر من حبّ العالم الفاني إلى حبّ الله تعالى، وتحثّها لطلب الأمور السماويّة. وما أكثر ما تتقدّس نفوس بهذه الوسيلة.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        الخامس:**[FONT=&quot] إنّ النفس التي تلجأ إلى الورديّة لا يمكن أن تهلك.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        السادس:**[FONT=&quot] من يتلو الورديّة بخشوع ويتأمّل بأسرارها، لا تنـزل به شدّة ولا يحلّ به غضب الله سبحانه، ولا يموت فجأة ويتوب إلى الله إن كان خاطئًا، ويثبت في حال النعمة إن كان نقيًّا، ويكون أهلاً للحياة الأبديّة.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        **[FONT=&quot]السابع:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] إنّ المتعبّدين المخْلِصين لورديتي، لا يموتون دون اقتبال الأسرار المقدّسة.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        الثامن:**[FONT=&quot] إنّي أريد أن ينال الذين يتلون ورديتي أنوارًا وفيضان النِعَم في حياتهم ومماتهم واستحقاقات الطوباويّين في الفردوس السماويّ.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        التاسع:**[FONT=&quot] إنّي كلّ يوم أخلّص من المطهر المتعبّدين لورديتي.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        العاشر:**[FONT=&quot] إنّ أبناء ورديتي الحقيقيّين والصادقين، ينالون مجدًا رسميًّا في السماء.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        الحادي عشر:**[FONT=&quot] كلّ ما تطلبونه بالورديّة المقدّسة تنالونه.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        الثاني عشر:**[FONT=&quot] إنّ كلّ الذين يذيعون ورديتي أنجدهم وأغيثهم في كلّ احتياجاتهم.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        **[FONT=&quot]الثالث عشر:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] إني قد نلت من إبني الإلهيّ، أن يكون المشتركون في أخويّة الورديّة المقدّسة، شركاء وأخوة لآل البلاط السماويّ في حياتهم وعند مماتهم.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        الرابع عشر:**[FONT=&quot] إنّ الذين يتلون ورديتي هم أولادي وأخوة يسوع المسيح إبني الوحيد.[/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]        **[FONT=&quot]الخامس عشر:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] إنّ العبادة لورديتي هي دليل عظيم على الانتخاب للمجد الأبديّ.[/FONT]*[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]الوعد العظيم[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]       الذي وَعَدَتْ به العذراء المجيدة للطفلة لوسيا، وهي إحدى الأولاد الثلاثة الذين ظهرت لهم في سنة 1917 وذلك في «فاطمة» في البرتغال وهو: *[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]«إنّي أعد أن أسعف في ساعة الموت، وأمنح النعم اللازمة لخلاصهم، كلّ الذين في أوّل سبت من الشهر وعلى مدّة خمسة أشهر متتالية: يعترفون ويتناولون ويصلّون المسبحة، مع التأمّل لمدّة ربع ساعة بأسرار الورديّة، قائمين بهذه الأفعال تعويضًا عن الإهانات التي تجرح قلبي الطاهر».*[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (14 أغسطس 2011)

Soldier Crist قال:


> حلك هو تكريس قلبك لقلب مريم الطاهر الذي بلا دنس فهو يسحق رأس الحية
> يوميا , أتل الصلاة التالية :
> 
> 
> ...


عذرا لكني لا أعلم ما هي صلاة الوردية ؟​


----------



## Soldier Crist (15 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> عذرا لكني لا أعلم ما هي صلاة الوردية ؟​



أطلبها من أي كنيسة كاثوليكية لأن الأرثوذكس لا يؤمنون فيها


----------



## Soldier Crist (15 أغسطس 2011)

أو من هنا
http://alwardiah.com


----------



## holiness (16 أغسطس 2011)

مع احترامي لك كلامك لا يوجد به دليل على وجود شيطان بك 

بل و ليكن في علمك ان كنت مؤمنا بالمسيح ولست عبدا للخطية فلا يمكن ان يتقرب منك الشيطان 

فان كنت اخي عبدا لخطية ما انصحك ان تتركها لانه لا يجوز للعبد ان يخدم سيدان 

تحياتي لك


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (16 أغسطس 2011)

holiness قال:


> مع احترامي لك كلامك لا يوجد به دليل على وجود شيطان بك
> 
> بل و ليكن في علمك ان كنت مؤمنا بالمسيح ولست عبدا للخطية فلا يمكن ان يتقرب منك الشيطان
> 
> ...


ما هي هون المشكلة ... أني ما عم بقدر أترك الخطية ...عندك طريقة تساعدني لأترك الخطية أخي الكريم ؟


----------



## عاطف ياهو (16 أغسطس 2011)

_اخى العزيز علشان تترك الخطيه ..... 
1- عدم الجلوس بمفردك طويلا 
2- قراءه الكتاب المقدس فى وقت فراغك 
3-حاول بقدر الامكان عدم فتح المواقع السيئه 
4_اسخدم وقت الفراغ فى اشياء مفيده مثل القراءه او الحديث مع اى شخص او الصلاه
                 كده تقدر تبعد عن الخطيه_


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (16 أغسطس 2011)

عاطف ياهو قال:


> _اخى العزيز علشان تترك الخطيه ..... _
> _1- عدم الجلوس بمفردك طويلا _
> _2- قراءه الكتاب المقدس فى وقت فراغك _
> _3-حاول بقدر الامكان عدم فتح المواقع السيئه _
> ...


 شكرا لردك أخي.. بس الله يعيني لأنو كل وقتي فراغ بفراغ .. لأنو هلأ عنا عطلة صيفية بعد ما خلصت المدرسة .


----------



## antonius (16 أغسطس 2011)

اشغل نفسك...رياضة, العاب قوى, شغل, مساعدة الاهل,
لا تترك نفسك وحدك ..انقل كومبيوترك الى مكان تجتمع فيه العائلة ربّما ان كان ذلك يساعد...
كلها بالتدريب! الشيطان يحاول جرّك الى الخطيّة في وقت فراغك! لا تترك له الفرصة! إن كان الحل بالابتعاد عن النت, فابتعد عنه شهر او اكثر...ثم عد تدريجياً للمنتدى و المواقع المفيدة روحيا و علميا...و لا تدخل مواقع سيئة!


----------



## مورا مارون (16 أغسطس 2011)

مافهمت ليش من دون الرجوع للكاهن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (16 أغسطس 2011)

مورا مارون قال:


> مافهمت ليش من دون الرجوع للكاهن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


 ظروفي لا تسمح بالذهاب للكنيسة .


----------



## مسرة (16 أغسطس 2011)

*بتمنى اني ما اتعبك *
*انا عايزة رابط الموضوع الي حكيت عنه...افكار شنيعه*
*اذا تقدر*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (16 أغسطس 2011)

ولو أختي مسرة .. أنا يلي بتمنى ما اتعبك بمواضيعي ..
تفضلي هي 3 روابط تقريبا نفس الفكرة بس غير موضوع ...
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187642
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187022
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=187000
بإمكانك تقدميلي مساعدة إضافية للمساعدات يلي قدموها الأعضاء ( من فضلك ) ؟


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 أغسطس 2011)

راجعلك يا يسوع قال:


> يعني مثالا على كل كلامك : هل تريدني أن أقطع الإنترنت نهائيا ؟ إن كان ذلك الحل فليفنى الإنترنت والكمبيوتر أيضا .



لو النت يؤدى بى للهلاك الأبدى ، ينقطع

ولكن لو المشكلة فى مواقع بعينها ، أقطعها عنى

ولو المشكلة فىَّ أنا ، كأن أكون عايش بنظام : عين فى الجنة وعين فى النار

فيبقى الحل يجب أن يكون فى داخلى أنا ، بالإضافة لمنع المعثرات الخاجية

وبكل صراحة ، فيه ناس كتير بتتكلم عن التوبة ، وهى لا تريدها من أعماق قلوبها ، بل تريد الإستمرار على ماهم فيه

فلهولاء ، ينبغى حسم أمورهم أولاً ، وتحديد ما يريدونه حقاً 

لئلا يكونوا مثل مدمن المخدرات الذى يذهب لطبيب ويقول له : ساعدنى على التخلص من الإدمان ، بينما هو فى أعماقه متمسك بالإدمان

وإنما يلجأ للطبيب ، لكى يلقى بلاه عليه ، فقط لا غير


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (16 أغسطس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> لو النت يؤدى بى للهلاك الأبدى ، ينقطع
> 
> ولكن لو المشكلة فى مواقع بعينها ، أقطعها عنى
> 
> ...


 طيب ...لو الشخص مدمن جدا و هو يريد أن يتخلص من الإدمان بس مش قادر لأنو نفسو متمسكة بالغدمان إلى أقصى حد , شو يساوي عندها ؟
سامحني عم عذبك أخي مكرم بأسئلتي


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (16 أغسطس 2011)

يعمل زى الفنان الكوميدى ، إللى ماسك زجاجة الخمر ويتلذذ بها 

وفى نفس الوقت يكتفى بالقول : يا رب توب علىَّ

فإنه بذلك قد أراح ضميره ، إذ رمى بلاه على الله

مش كده ولا آيه !!!!


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (16 أغسطس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> يعمل زى الفنان الكوميدى ، إللى ماسك زجاجة الخمر ويتلذذ بها
> 
> وفى نفس الوقت يكتفى بالقول : يا رب توب علىَّ
> 
> ...


 بس أنا يا أخي مكرم أتكلم عنجد .. يعني أنا هيك صاير معي بالضبط ... والله رح جن و ما كنت أقدر أضبط نفسي ؟


----------



## مسرة (16 أغسطس 2011)

*اخي يا اخي راجعلك يا يسوع *
*انا لغايه الان ما مقتنعه بفكرة انه في شيطان بداخلك *
*كل الي عم يصير هي حروبات من الشيطان و افكار بسبب الشي الي ادمنت عليه*
*التخلص من ادمانك ما يكون بيوم و يومين و لا تتوقع انك راح تشفى اليوم, *
*الاعضاء اعطوك نصايح حلوة زي شغل وقت فراغك *
*اقرا كتب روايات كتب روحيه ,,اسمع ترانيم و رنم,,حاول ترنم,, كتير ممتع*
*او جرب الرسم...الرسم طريقه بها الانسان يطلع الي حابسه بداخله*
*اطلع برا,,لا تحبس حالك جوا روح و تعال مع اصدقائك*
*اقعد صلي بقوة و اترجى المسيح ,,راح يساعدك*

*اي شي سواء كان نت او تلفزيون او اي شي تاني تحس انه يعرضك للتفكير و الرجوع للادمان*
*ف اتركه فورا ,,لان انت دلوقتي بداخلك ضعيف و سهل انه تنساق لأي اغراء*

*حاول تضحك,,,ابتسم اعمل اي شي بيخليك تحس بفرح*
*كلامي قد لا يساعدك كتير *
*السلام و الفرح و الاطمئنان اتمنى لك*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (16 أغسطس 2011)

مسرة قال:


> *اخي يا اخي راجعلك يا يسوع *
> *انا لغايه الان ما مقتنعه بفكرة انه في شيطان بداخلك *
> *كل الي عم يصير هي حروبات من الشيطان و افكار بسبب الشي الي ادمنت عليه*
> *التخلص من ادمانك ما يكون بيوم و يومين و لا تتوقع انك راح تشفى اليوم, *
> ...


 شكرا لردك الجميل .. انشالله يمشي الحال


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (17 أغسطس 2011)

لن اكثر عما قيل ولكن شئ واحد يمكنه ان يجعلك تعود الى المسيح مرة اخري بقوة وهو الذهاب لاى دير قريب والاقامة هناك لفترة حتى تستعيد قوتك الروحية اقرا وتامل وتعمق 

لكن ازعجني كلمة قلتها انك تقول ان تفكر فى الاسلام ,, هذا المدعو هو الشيطان بعينه ياصديقي ,, والمسيح قد هداك الى طريقه فلماذا تستمع لكلام الشيطان وتعود اليه  ,, 

حاول ان تذهب الى دير او تحدث مع الكاهن ولكن ان تظل هكذا فانت تعذب نفسك بنفسك يا صديقي


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (18 أغسطس 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> لن اكثر عما قيل ولكن شئ واحد يمكنه ان يجعلك تعود الى المسيح تستعيد قوتك الروحية اقرا وتامل وتعمق
> 
> لكن ازعجني كلمة قلتها انك تقول ان تفكر فى الاسلام ,, هذا المدعو هو الشيطان بعينه ياصديقي ,, والمسيح قد هداك الى طريقه فلماذا تستمع لكلام الشيطان وتعود اليه  ,,
> 
> حاول ان تذهب الى دير او تحدث مع الكاهن ولكن ان تظل هكذا فانت تعذب نفسك بنفسك يا صديقي


 شكرا لردك يا صديقي .. لكن قولي بأني سأفكر بالإسلام كان من شدة غضبي و مرارتي و عذابي .. أنت فاهم شعوري


----------



## صائدالقلوب (19 أغسطس 2011)

نام بلكنيسة


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (19 أغسطس 2011)

صائدالقلوب قال:


> نام بلكنيسة


 يا أخي .. أنا لا أستطيع أن أخرج من المنزل لأسبابي الخاصة أبدا .


----------



## The light of JC (22 أغسطس 2011)

بما اننا اخوة احكيلي الاسباب على الخاص

الاسباب  التي تمنعك من الخروج من المنزل ​


----------

